# Merit Listed



## Dingodan (28 May 2009)

So today I received a call from the recruiting office.  I applied to become a pilot in the Canadian Forces.  They told me that right now the Air Force is full on pilots and that I am 'merit listed'.  So what exactly does this mean?  I have gone through all of the aptitude testing, interview, etc.  However, I have not yet been to Trenton.

Next year I will either be going to the University of Regina, majoring in Computer Science, or I will be going to the University of New Brunswick, taking an Aviation course. (Majoring in Business Admin)

I am currently in High School and have an average ~90%.  I am also in the midst of getting my Private Pilot's License through the civilian route.  I have written and passed my PSTAR and have my Private Pilot's Permit.

So what do you think the chances are of getting accepted as a pilot?  I was told that I will receive a call at the end of the summer with an update.

Thanks,

Dingo


----------



## George Wallace (28 May 2009)

So many questions.  I know that the questions about Merit Listing have been asked many times and answered, so no need to add more to them.

I know that many questions about what some of the timeframes involved have been asked and explained, so no need to go into them any further.

Many have asked questions as to what their chances of becoming a pilot are, and as we really don't know anything about you, your academic skills, your physical and mental health and abilities, we really can't answer your question any better than it has been answered to others who have asked the same question.

Perhaps you may want to read those topics and find that your answers are in them, including answers to questions you haven't even thought of yet.


----------

